

Concurrency Oriented Programming in Erlang [video] - dpapathanasiou
http://web.mit.edu/webcast/ailab/mit-ll2-s1-09nov02-80k.ram

======
dpapathanasiou
The presentation slides are here: <http://ll2.ai.mit.edu/talks/armstrong.pdf>

